# Newbie Q: Light haunted trail or carry flashlights?



## nic073 (Sep 25, 2016)

We're having a halloween party and making a haunted trail through our woods. This is my first attempt at this so I'm sure I'll learn a lot along the way. What is the best way to light up "spooky setups" throughout the woods... 
Should I have a spotlight/flashlight on them? 
Should I light the trail with tea lights or something of the sort? 
Should I just keep it dark and send everyone with a flashlight through the trail? (It will be friends/family using this only, so no fear of people stealing flashlights)

Thanks! 
Nic073


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

For safety's sake, some one needs to carry a flashlight. That person can be the guide or a designated individual with each group that goes through the trail.

You need some way to mark the pathway through the woods once the sun goes down unless it's one your friends and family know well. Battery operated tea lights can be very useful as markers. Don't use real candles because there's always a risk of one getting kicked over, and then Smokey the Bear would be on your case:jol:

A small LED flashlight in a holder is an excellent way to highlight individual props.


----------



## Pixlewitch (Sep 26, 2016)

I have used orange and green rope lights along my path and they worked great.


----------

